# TITLE



## gimpy (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## CREID (Jan 12, 2019)

I can see the results, is this what you want?


----------



## gimpy (Jan 12, 2019)

CREID said:


> I can see the results, is this what you want?



I was trying to get the photos right,

This was just a test.

I will have a step by step  tutorial typed up tomorrow 
For “How to create a poll”

Also, my wife took the time to listen to Jeff’s YouTube 
and wrote it up word for word.

These will be posted tomorrow


----------

